# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  2007'nin izzet Paşa çıkmazı

## anau

2007'nin İzzet Paşa çıkmazı; Tespit ve çözüm! Arslan BULUT 

2003 yılında Harp Akademileriğnde yapılan Küreselleşme Sempozyumuğnda Gürcistanğdan Dr. Büyükelçi Aleksander Rondeli, ğAdeta mutasyon geçiriyoruz. Büyük bir ülkeydik, küçük ülkeler haline dönüşüyoruzğ demişti. 
Prof. Dr. Füsun Ansava ise küreselleşme ile birlikte ulusal devletin içinin boşaltıldığını hatırlatarak, ğDemokrasi, ulusal devlet içinde oluşan bir olgudur. Ulusal egemenliği ortadan kaldırırken yerine konulan AB egemenliğinin demokrasi ve meşruiyet açısından sorgulanması gerekir. AB, genişleme politikasını bile güvenlik politikasının ışığında sürdürüyorğ diyerek demokrasi havarilerine ne konumda olduklarını göstermişti. 
Hani bugünlerde ğAtatürk ilkelerinde demokrasi yokturğ diyen ABğciler var ya! 

* * *

Mustafa Kemal Paşa, 6 Mart 1922ğde Meclis gizli oturumunda yaptığı konuşmada Türkiye açısından aşağı yukarı bugüne benzeyen tabloyu anlatırken şöyle demişti: 
ğTürkiyeğyi imhaya müteşebbis olanlar Türkiyeğnin imhasında menfaat ve hayat görenler münferit kalmaktan çıkmışlar, aralarındaki menfaatleri denkleştirerek birleşmişler ve ittifak etmişlerdir. (....) En nihayet Türkiyeğyi ıslah etmek, Türkiyeğyi medenileştirmek gibi birtakım görünüşteki vesilelerle, bahanelerle, Türkiyeğnin dahili hayatına, dahili idaresine girmişler ve nüfuz etmişlerdir. Böyle müsait bir zemin hazırlamak kudretini, kuvvetini kazanmışlardır.
Halbuki efendiler; bu kudret ve bu nüfuz Türkiye ve Türk halkının mevcut olan ilerleme cevherine zehirleyici ve yakıcı bir sıvı ilave etmiştir. Bunun tesiri altında olmak üzere milletin ve bilhassa yönetenlerin zihinleri tamamen bozulmuştur. (....) İşte Türkiye bu fikir yanlışıyla, bu zihniyet yanlışıyla malÃ»l olan bir takım yöneticiler yüzünden her saat, her gün, her asır biraz daha çok gerilemiş ve daha çok düşmüştür. Efendiler bu düşüş, bu gerileme yalnız maddiyatta olsaydı hiç bir ehemmiyeti yoktu. Ne yazık ki, Türkiye ve Türk halkı ahlaken düşüyor! (....) 

* * *
Efendiler; bu düşüşün ortaya çıkışı korku ve acz ile başlamıştır. Türkiyeğyi yönetenler, devleti, atıl çekingen bir halde tutuyordu. Mütereddit ve korkak idiler. Türk mütefekkirleri adeta kendi kendilerine hakaret ediyordu. Diyorlardı ki, biz adam değiliz ve olamayız. Kendi kendimize adam olmamıza ihtimal yoktur. Bizi kayıtsız şartsız canımıza, tarihimize, mevcudiyetimize düşman olan ve düşman olduğuna hiç şüphe edilmeyen Avrupalılara vermek istiyorlardı. Onlar bizi idare etsin diyorlardı.
Buna en yakın misal olmak üzere İzzet Paşağyı hatırlatmak isterim. MalÃ»mu alinizdir ki, Balkan Muharebesiğni müteakip, vicdanı, kafası zayıf olanlar bu milletin artık hayat ve kurtuluş bulamayacağına kani oldular. Bunların başında İzzet Paşa vardı. İzzet Paşa o zaman dedi ki; biz kendi kendimizi adam ve insan edemeyiz. Biz kendi kendimizi ıslaha muktedir değiliz. Dolayısıyla kayıtsız, şartsız bir ıslah heyeti getirelim ve onlara mevki verelim ve onun seçimi olan Liman Von Sandersğin riyaseti altında bir takım ıslah heyeti getirmiştir, milletimizin başına. 

* * *

Efendiler; Türkiyeğyi bu tuttuğu hastalıklı yollardan tükenişe ve yok olmaya sevk eden bu vadiden kurtarabilmek için bütün alimlerin keşfedebildikleri bir hakikat vardır. O da Türkiyeğnin fikir hayatını yeni bir imanla istila etmek lazımdır. Yani Türkiye çıkmazında hükümet teorisini değiştirmek lazım idi. Milleti düştüğü felaket çıkmazından kurtarabilmek için millete benliğini tanıtarak, haysiyetini tanıtarak, hayat ve bağımsızlığını kurtarmak için uğraşmaya kabiliyetli olduğunu anlatmakta yeni bir maneviyatın gelişmesi lazım geliyordu. Bu maneviyat ise hükümet teorisinin aslen değiştirilmesi ile mümkün olabilir.ğ 
Bugünkü durum da aynı olduğuna göre, çözüm de aynı değil midir?

----------

